# LCpl Joshua Leakey



## BloodStripe (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ictoria-Cross-named-says-deserves-honour.html

Becomes the only living British military member to receive the Victoria Cross for actions in Afghanistan.

Let's give him one!


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 3, 2015)

That's one man who ought never have to pay for his drinks ever again.  Nothing less than fantastic.


----------



## digrar (Mar 3, 2015)

Willie Apiata was being over run with Australian Rangas in the Afghanistan VC recipients club, he'll be thankful for a bit of help from a non FOT.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well done LCpl Leakey!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 4, 2015)

digrar said:


> Willie Apiata was being over run with Australian Rangas in the Afghanistan VC recipients club, he'll be thankful for a bit of help from a non FOT.



What is it with you blokes, don't your non gingas do anything?  If another one cracks it the Queen is going to think you Aussies are taking the piss.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2015)

LCPL Leaky deserves the honor, for selfless duty.  When he said the only thing he was afraid of was letting the side down, that spoke volumes.   I'd buy him a beer or 3.


----------



## digrar (Mar 4, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> What is it with you blokes, don't your non gingas do anything?  If another one cracks it the Queen is going to think you Aussies are taking the piss.



Treat the soulless bastards mean, keep them keen and angry.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2015)

"I'm just a normal bloke," he says. Well done, Para.


----------

